# Помощь в названии ансамбля



## Taras (11 Окт 2010)

Уважаемые коллеги! У меня есть свой ансамбль. Состав такой: баян, флейта, балалайка прима, домра альт, бас, ударные. Нам нужно название, так как старое - Купалинка - нам (и не только) уже не нравится. Думаем всем коллективом уже приличное время, а так ничего путного и не придумали. Просим вас принять участие в названии коллектива! Играем все музыкальные жанры с уклоном, конечно, больше на народные пьесы и песни. В общем - фольклорный ансамбль. думали что-нить с приставками -фольк, -микс, -арт, хотя такое не обязательно. Ждём ваших предложений!


----------



## acco (12 Окт 2010)

Первое что на ум пришло - "*FolkArt*"
Названия такого еще не где нету, но вам наверное не подойдет, так как не в стиле "Купалинка" :scratch_: 

Тут если подумать не 10 секунд, а часик то уйма названий подобрать можно..


----------



## Taras (12 Окт 2010)

Спасибо. С Купалинкой лучше не делать ассоциаций. Может, на досуге уделите ещё несколько десятков секунд!


----------



## gerborisov (12 Окт 2010)

Росинка


----------



## wo29sl (11 Фев 2011)

Карусель


----------



## kep (11 Фев 2011)

gerborisov писал:


> Росинка


Лучше "Роса"


----------



## Taras (12 Фев 2011)

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся! Назвались Folk-Арт-Music!


----------



## diskriminator3 (12 Фев 2011)

Может быть название и модное, но не Русское! Поражает как мы любим засорять иностранщиной родные языки. (живу в Германии, здесь то-же самое)


----------



## Petrovich (12 Фев 2011)

Неужели русский язык так беден, что и названия ансамблю невозможно придумать!? Или вы стесняетесь быть русскими?


----------



## ze_go (12 Фев 2011)

назовите ансамбль просто "6 строк" - вас же шестеро


----------



## KLEZMER (28 Мар 2011)

Taras писал:


> Назвались Folk-Арт-Music!


Возможно такое название уже есть. Мы в Одессе в 1993 году назвали свою группу "ФолкЛенд" (играем фольклор - кельтский, русский, украинский, еврейский), а недавно нашли группу с таким же названием в интернете (из Росии с севера), и еще что то похожее было на ютубе. Да и, желательно вложится в одно слово, так будет лучше и легче. Конечно стиль музыки - диктует название. Я бы тоже предложил обратиться к русскому языку, может не так международно будет звучать но зато понятно.


----------



## Taras (28 Мар 2011)

Спасибо за ответы! Согласен полностью, что название лучше русское, точнее ближе для души. но ведь мы так и не придумали нужного слова из богатого и могучего русского языка! вот хоть режьте, не лезло название, поэтому и просил помощи у вас, уважаемые музыканты! а сейчас уже такое, какое есть. мне не на сто процентов нравиться, но лучше внимание уделю исполнительскому мастерству.


----------



## dallape (29 Мар 2011)

БАФЛЕЙТОН!))


----------

